# My first Il Moro.



## MichaelH (Nov 25, 2009)

It's a huge cigar from Italy that only comes out in limited quantities. It's a very strong smoke with a lot of earthy flavors. It was a crazy experience haha.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

man thats one insane looking smoke. kinda homely lookin though. does it come in that wood case?


----------



## MichaelH (Nov 25, 2009)

Yeah it's a pretty crazy smoke. It looks homely, but it definitely isn't haha. It comes in a wooden box with a cigar cutter as well. Here is the outside package for this year's Il Moro.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

That looks really cool, where might I be able to find something like that?


----------



## MichaelH (Nov 25, 2009)

Right now you can only get them in Italy/Europe. I'm thinking about importing a couple, but they can be hard to get. 

I was over in Italy visiting some Family last year, so I got this at the duty-free on the way back.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

LincolnSmokes said:


> That looks really cool, where might I be able to find something like that?


i agree, wish we could find em, would love to try something new


----------



## MichaelH (Nov 25, 2009)

I run an online-store that sells other cigars from this company, but I don't have any Il Moro. They're really hard to get. 

I don't like to spam, so I'll probably head over to the retailer forum later today or tomorrow to introduce my store. 

I have a few other pictures of the cigar somewhere which really give you some perspective on how massive this thing is haha. I'll try to dig them out.


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Mike, that sounds great. I will be looking for it over there. Thanks for sharing the pics, they rock!:dude:


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

That is a wild looking cigar. Maybe pair it up with a Ruffino Ducale Reserva Gold Chianti?


----------



## MichaelH (Nov 25, 2009)

havanajohn said:


> That is a wild looking cigar. Maybe pair it up with a Ruffino Ducale Reserva Gold Chianti?


It would definitely go well with that. I was drinking a nice, moderate single malt, and it paired up pretty well.


----------

